# What is the best lip moisturizer?



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 24, 2006)

I did 3 rounds of accutane, the last was several years ago but it seems my lips will never get back to thier pre-accutane state. I can't wear lipstick anymore because of all the danged dryness. What is THE BEST lip moisturizer? Is there anything that will get my lips soft, supple, smooth again?

I just recently started putting my Intense Gel on them when I do my face but I need something on there all the time.


----------



## Pat01 (Jan 24, 2006)

Aquafina makes a product called Hydrating Lip Oil, can get it in any store I think, its helped my dry lips, but I put vaseline on them at night and this seems to be the best.


----------



## Pat01 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh and I like this one too, C.O. Bigelow's Mentha Lip Shine, come in tints, and regular (no color) and Ultra Mentha Lip Shine, has a high mint flavor and tingles on your lips but it also seems to stay on quite a while.


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 24, 2006)

I found that Carmex actually makes them peel more. My sister is a doctor and she saiy carmex is ad idea too cause lips because for one, it actually has an agent to cause peeling and two, lips become dependent on it....thats why I switched to the Vaseline. I have been carrying tubes of the vaseline lip care around since I beagn the accutane...this is what I'm saying...it's been 3 years now since my last accutane and I still can't go without have 10 tubes of vaseline...I have 2 in my truck, at least one in every room of my house, one in each coat pocket...I don't go without it. If I forget it....gross, cracked lips. I wonder if my lips have become dependent on vaseline, won't produce their own moisture since I have been slathering it on for so long?????


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 24, 2006)

I see you're in the states...I just did a search on this stuff and only come up with UK sellers...where do you get yours?


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats was very informative....thank you :icon_bigg


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 24, 2006)

SWEET! Im going there now, thanks!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 24, 2006)

recently I've been using Sally Hansen Lip Repair, I love it... and the tube is really big, it lasts forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't find the pic, but it is in white tube with golden cap.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't like Carmex either, made big chunks of skin peel off my lips. I prefer Blistex in the blue jar or Blistex Pro-care in a pale blue tube.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 24, 2006)

I love Kiehl's SPF 15 Lip Balm--super protective and hydrating, and goes great---in clear form--under lipstick. The tinted forms are more like deeply moisturizing glosses.


----------



## Salope (Jan 24, 2006)

When my lips are super dry, I use Aquaphor. I also use it on my cuticles and hands. I've found it's the best thing for dry skin/lips. You can get little chapstick size containers for your purse.


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just in doing my face routine a little while ago, applied my Pure Vitamin Therapy and it suddenly hit me...why not give this a whirl on my lips :icon_roll

So, I'm gonna try this for a week or so and see how it goes.


----------



## Saja (Jan 25, 2006)

I use Gold Bond Ultimate Moisture on everything but my face. It cured dry feet in two days nearly. So I thought, why not try it....and now my lips are in the best condition they have ever been. THis is the first time i can remember that my lips are actually not chapped. I can only use it at night, but its amazing.


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 25, 2006)

Vaseline petroleum jelly is the best remedy for me. My lips are nice and smooth now. I have a small one in my purse and a large one near my bedside. Cheap remedy!


----------



## anne7 (Jan 25, 2006)

I love Clinique Superbalm and Aquaphor ointment.

LOL @ Kim's article, people actually think Carmex can cause cancer? LMAO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2006)

My favorite are Burts Bees lip balm and John Masters Organics. John Masters being my ultimate favorite. They keep my lips very moist.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2006)

Smith's Rosebud Salve is amazing. I also recommend drinking lots of water.


----------



## Leony (Jan 25, 2006)

My favorite so far are Acseine and Chanel SPF 15 lip treatments.


----------



## Sophia (Jan 25, 2006)

I've tried anything for my lips but nothing did anything except Chapstick Plus+!!!


----------



## kaori (Jan 25, 2006)

I LOVE SHISEIDO LIPBALM WITH VIT C,...:icon_love


----------



## pieced (Jan 25, 2006)

Vasaline or petrolum jelly. I've been using this product for years, and I'l keep using it. It does wonders for you lips, and I put on a thick layer on my lips, and wake up with lips as soft at butter. It's great and cheap, and does the trick...


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 25, 2006)

I have heard that keeping a mint or hard candy in your mouth helps..coz it helps keep those mucous membranes moist and thus helping your lips from drying so fast.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 25, 2006)

I've heard so many great things about Rosebud Salve, but I've yet to try it. I do second the water factor. It's very important. I actually use Sudden Change Lip Base Coat. It only cost $3 or $4. Here's what drugstore.com says about it: (It's got a money back guarantee - usa only, spf 15, i wear it everyday and it really does work).

_Younger Looking Lips Instantly with Vitamin E and SPF 15_

Smoothes away age lines &amp; dryness. . .

lasts all day with a tint of color.

Smooth away age lines as you moisturize your lips all day with Sudden Change Lip Base Coat. It contains a special formulation of skin rejuvenating ingredients with vitamin E to soften and protect dry, thirsty lips so they look younger instantly. It gives your lips all-day conditioning and prevents your lipstick from bleeding and feathering.

Sudden Change Lip Base Coat goes on clear and works with your own body chemistry to create a tint that's perfect for a healthy, natural look. Worn under lipstick, this base coat locks in color for hours.

Sudden Change Lip Base Coat has SPF 15 to help prevent premature aging due to sun damage.

You owe it to yourself to try Sudden Change Lip Base Coat. Your lips deserve it.

Money Back Guarantee We are so convinced you will be thrilled with the results of Sudden Change, it is completely guaranteed. If you are not satisfied with the results, return the unused portion, with copy of your purchase receipt and UPC code. Within 6 to 8 weeks, we will refund your full purchase price. Mail To: Sudden Change, Money Back Guarantee, PO Box 7486, E. Rutherford, NJ 07073. Offer only good in the USA.

Directions:

Use under lipstick as a base coat or wear alone.

Ingredients:

Active Ingredients: Octinoxate 7.5% (Sunscreen), Oxybenzone 5% (Sunscreen), Zinc Oxide 2% (Sunscreen)

Inactive Ingredients: Ricinus Communis Seed Oil (Castor), Euphorbia Cerifera Wax (Candelilla), Lanolin, Lanolin Oil, Cetyl Acetate, Acetylated Lanolin Oil, Mineral Oil, Petrolatum, Cetyl Alcohol, Microcrystalline Wax, Isopropyl Myristate, Cetearyl Ethyl Hexanoate, Aluminum Starch Octenylsuccinate, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Dimethicone, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Hydrolyzed Collagen, Ascorbyl Palmitate, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Propylparaben


----------



## MARAETHAN (Jan 26, 2006)

My loved lip balm is "Whip Stick" from Lush, it smell chocolate and orange. It nourishes really well :icon_love


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 26, 2006)

*I am a big lover of lip balms and my faves are:*

*La Mer *

*Burt's bees*

*Mama Coco's *

*I use mine regulary as well as gently exfoliating my lips with a wet toothbrush (not the same one you brush your teeth with!) and I NEVER have chapped lips! :icon_chee *


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh I was going to recommend something for her, but I see she is gone. Anyways, if anyone else has this problem, I used to put Neutrogena hand creme on my lips. It made a huge difference when I took accutane. Also I used pure vaseline at night a lot. Sometimes I still put heavy duty body moisturizer on my lips if they are chapped, lip balms arent enough for me when my lips feel like they are going to peel, shrivel up and fall off.


----------



## Saints (Jan 26, 2006)

I've used CareGloss &amp; Shine from Labello for a few months now and I love it. My lips aren't extremely dry but they are a little dry everyday and I use this, it gives a nice gloss effect


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 27, 2006)

i started accutane today and my dermathologist give me Ceralip from La Roche-Posay

View attachment 13173


i found the website

http://www.laroche-posay.us/catalog/ceralip.htm


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 27, 2006)

my sister was using accutane and her lips got extremely dry. they were always cracked and bleeding. she got the doctor to prescribe her some lip ointment and her lips have gotten much softer and don't crack and peel like they did on accutane.


----------



## yumi (Jan 27, 2006)

a few days ago, my lips were really dry and cracking. i had lost my lip balm (once again) and so i went to the store and got my favorite *Burt's Bees.* to say the least, my lips are no longer dry. they're soft and supple. :icon_smil


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 27, 2006)

LOL @ Kim's article. I have a friend who is totally hooked on Carmex...yeah..ever since she stopped smoking..think there is a connection?

I actually *tried* to get hooked on Carmex (I'm such a weirdo) and, yes, it is a myth. I don't usually use anything but pure vitamin E mixed with almond oil or sometimes pure shea butter (has to be the pure stuff). I also like the Blistex line (the red and white tube) if I am going skiing or something.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 27, 2006)

Saints,

I actually use CareGloss and Shine from Labello too, but as a lip gloss, b/c the color is so awesome and Natural looking:icon_love.

It is a very underrated product!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 27, 2006)

During the day I reallly like Too Faced's Bunny Balm because it's thick and shiny, but it's definitely a nourishing lip balm and not a cosmetic. At night I use this or pat on some eye cream, followed by plain vaseline. Smiths Rosebud Salve is hydrating but sinks in too fast. I prefer it as a base for lipstick or lip liner.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 27, 2006)

Some of these myths are so bizarre! Wait...I've got one more...

_*MYTH: Carmex contains heroin to keep users hooked.*_

_*No, it contains cocaine. We use this instead because the cooking process of heroin became too difficult during the manufacturing process. Look for our display in your grocer's coffee aisle. *_

PSA - that's a joke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saints (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah it's really nice and gives a natural glossy look. I have the pink one


----------



## thetrixiegirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Kiehl's and Aquafor.


----------



## MargeDiggity (Jan 29, 2006)

What my friend recommended to me for both color and mositure was to use Chapstick Medicated (the mint kind), then cover with Burt's Bees tinted lip balm, then go over with the Chapstick again. It works quite well for her and I.

I also use Bonne Belle products. They are aimed at young girls, but they are glittery and taste good! : )


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 29, 2006)

I agreee with Naturally, drinking plenty of water is the best treatment. I also, love Carmex, I've used it for years. Every now and then I'll try something new. Right now I'm trying Neutrogena Lip Boost, it's OK. It doesn't last as long. I'm so hooked on Carmex that I purchase it in lots of 12 on eBay. :icon_love


----------



## shedra (Feb 15, 2006)

Girl I know exactly what you are talking about...I was on Accutane for 6 months.. and the best thing I found was Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream. it is the consistency of Vaseline, but it is pink...they also have it in a lipstick tube...but I like the cream in the tube better, and I just throw the lipstick type tube in my purse.

Here...check out the site. http://www.dillards.com/endeca/EndecaStartServlet?Ntk=all&amp;Nty=1&amp;Ntt=eight+hour+cr eam

Good luck....this stuff is good I swear by it...and I took the Accutane when it first came out and I know it was about 20 years ago or better when I did take it. My lips were so dry, &amp; they stayed so dry they would just split open and bleed.


----------



## Kaede (Feb 16, 2006)

I have pretty chapped lips if I don't use lip balm, and I like to stick to the classics - I pretty much only use chapstick and lipsmackers or bonne bell products. Hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it, right? Bonus is they're cheap!


----------



## toxicteen (Feb 16, 2006)

use vaseline!!I use chapstick with vitamin e cause i can't carry vaseline to school with me!!

it really helps

i noticed an improvement within a month.


----------



## Liz (Feb 16, 2006)

smith's rosebud salve!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 16, 2006)

burts bees chapstick is my hg. my lips are really really dry normally, so i have to use a heavy chapstick so i have loads of burts bees and carmix in my car, kitchen, living room, bathroom, junk drawer, purse, etc.......


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Aquaphor has done wonders for my poor, chapped lips. I've been using that and then always using a tinted lip conditioner and reapplying often. MAC TLC and Stila lip pots are great. Actually since I started using the Aquaphor w/ the Stila lip pots - no more chapping.


----------



## Jill Mack (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm currently at the end of my Accutane course and the absolute best thing for my lips has been Aquaphor.....I would not be without it!!!


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2006)

I love Accseine and Tifa (kanebo) for non SPF lip moisturizer.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 25, 2006)

to repair your lips, the classic vaseline is cheap and effective. my favorite lip balm is burt's bees beeswax lip balm, but i don't recommend it for repairing your lips. however, after your lips are back to a normal state, burt's bees will do you besttt =)


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

:clap Great info!


----------



## granaraj (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree - Eucerin's Aquaphor


----------



## hissycat (Feb 25, 2006)

I like lip balms with shea butter. There's one at Whole Foods called DESSERT Essence that works very well. I used to love Rachael Perry Lip Lovers. Very yummy flavors and made my lips nice and soft. Can't find them anymore though.

Aveno makes a new lip balm with shea butter that's pretty good. You can get it at Target or places like that.

Honestly, I'm not wild about Carmex either. It seems my lips never improved when I used it. Possibly the menthol doesn't agree with everyone. Didn't care for blistex in the squirty tube or chapstick either.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 26, 2006)

mhmm carmex is THE only one fo rme!! &lt;3.i like the pot better than the stick though cuz for some reason the stick doesn't work as well..

i've been using carmex for like 2 years and it works wondersss&gt;&gt;i found out about it from an article in a magazine with mtv vj lala recommending it!


----------



## Anna30 (Nov 20, 2007)

Where did you buy Acseine products?

Anna


----------



## magosienne (Nov 20, 2007)

from my testing madness, those are my faves :

-Neutrogena

-Caudalie (but do NOT put it in your pocket)

-Nuxe rÃªve de miel (last really long)

-Logona

-calendula lipbalm Dr Theiss (the last two are organics)

i also add shea butter and vaseline.


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 21, 2007)

a naturally made one with essential oil ingredients including shea butter


----------



## theunrealtruth (Nov 24, 2007)

Burts Bees is organic and works very well. It's also cheap.


----------



## Lady Selly (Nov 30, 2007)

Lush cosmetics has great natural,no animal testing and vegan Lip balms!!!

My faves are :LIp squeak and Lip service


----------



## isis (Dec 1, 2007)

Kiehls lip balm #1


----------



## lalalea (Dec 3, 2007)

I like Paula's Choice lip &amp; body balm when my lips are really dry. Another good overnight treatment is pure unrefined shea butter.


----------



## Butterfly2000 (Dec 4, 2007)

I use Burt's Beeswax Lip Balm and find it to be very soothing.


----------



## cutsforkisses (Dec 10, 2007)

Jurassic Secret Emu Oil Lip Care.

THIS STUFF WORKS! I only have to apply maybe twice a day, keeps your lips reaaally moist. You won't have to keep reapplying, as you would with most other lip care products. Check it out.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 11, 2007)

My lips are always dry and chapped especially this time of year. I have ChapStick, Carmex, Co Bigelow tinted balk, rosebud salve, and Vaseline. I'm not picky. I haven't found that any one works better than the other.


----------



## zstar (Dec 11, 2007)

Smith's Rosebud Salve! Hands down. It's fairly inexpensive and works wonders at keeping my lips soft, even on those brutal winter days when the wind has it in its head to take all the moisture out of my body!


----------



## speedy (Dec 11, 2007)

My favorite balm is Shizen.


----------



## chiffonhead (Dec 11, 2007)

I like MAC's lip conditioner


----------



## lummerz (Dec 13, 2007)

olive oil


----------



## cintamay (Dec 13, 2007)

lucas paw paw ointment!!!

heaps of raves bout it and cheap to

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...Lip_Treatments

im not sure if its only available in Aus though


----------



## NYCSusie (Dec 13, 2007)

I hate Carmex it peeled my horribly and I did like Burts Bees but because my ips were so peeled it clumped a lot. I did use Vaseline but mother told me Vaseline was not good for you either who knows anymore. But I ordered about 2 weeks ago the lip exfoliating treatment by that bee luscious company and so far its great I especially like the vibran C moisturizer and the liptox healed the worse parts fast.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 13, 2007)

bliss's superbalm!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 14, 2007)

Lavera's !


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 18, 2007)

i love c.o. bigelow too! it feels reallly nice and tastes AMAZING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it is the most soothing lip gloss i've ever tried.


----------



## Beachsweetie (Dec 21, 2007)

I know this is a very common product but it works very well.. Chapstick medicated. I know someone who became literally addicted to it lol


----------



## sephee (Dec 22, 2007)

I like Kiehl's #1. Lucas paw paw ointment is effective but a little too thick for my liking.


----------



## Takana (Dec 30, 2007)

I use Blistex intensive moisturiser followed by Vaseline. It works great, although atm my lips seem to have become extra dry and chapped grrrrr must be the sudden cold weather.


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

Plain old Chapstick is my favorite!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love Burts Bees stuff


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 6, 2008)

I like Rosebaud Salve. You can purchase it at sephora for about $7. Although it sounds expensive the jar lasts a long time. I bought it like 4 months ago and still have tons left! They also sell them at urban outfitters and various other make up outlets.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jan 6, 2008)

Labello (the blue tube one) works fine if your lips are not overly dry. When my lips are really dry, I use some Essence Cosmetics glossy lipbalm (German drugstore brand). The lipbalm leaves a nice hint of color and shine and is absolutely amazing! I apply it once generously and the dryness is gone! Smells nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My bf swears by Vichy Lipidose for lips. I've tried it and it's great, better than Labello... but also costs 4 times more than the Labello lol


----------



## RandomMusing (Jan 28, 2008)

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream Lip Protectant Stick


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 28, 2008)

Aquaphor is the greatest thing ever made for lips!!


----------



## McMaria (Jan 28, 2008)

REN has a great lip balm: Acacia Blossom Lip Honey. Also Akamuti's is great and they are made with natural organic ingredients. To me they work much better than Aquaphor.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 29, 2008)

I have tried many things but I always come back to good old chapstick for moisture. I always apply it before bed no matter what!


----------



## loci (Jan 29, 2008)

Carmex is really great toward dry lips in my opinion, but the packging is not very good looking.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 29, 2008)

Nivea has a line now that I did a research survey on and got a free full sized sample, the one I tried was "Caregloss" and it totally softened my lips and evened out the skin tone in my lips as wel; not sticky and there are several tinted shades as well as a cear, I thinkl.

NIVEA - CareGloss &amp; Shine - Pink Star


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 29, 2008)

I LOVE Aveeno chapstick or any of the rosebud salves.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't used Accutane, but I had an allergic reaction to a Mary Kay lipgloss and it got so bad my lips actually swelled, let alone were red and cracked. It was awful! I used petroleum jelly, chapstick, Sally Hanson Lip Treatment, Carmex, Pure Cocoa Butter lip balm and Vitamin E oil, but nothing worked except the Medicated Blistex in the red and white tube. I would use it a few times during the day and put it on before I went to bed, and within two days, easily, there was a marked improvement. Gone in a week! It's cheap and easy to find at most drug stores or grocery stores.

Good luck!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 29, 2008)

Aquaphor is a great lip moisturizer


----------



## lanabot (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the Blistex in the blue tub...it's amzing!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jan 29, 2008)

MAC makes a lip therapy it ocmes in a lipgloss type tube and works wonders on dry lips


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

I like to use blistex lip medex or vaseline.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 6, 2008)

Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula!! Smells like mint chocolate, it's very moisturizing and it gives a bit of a subtle gloss too, but it's not sticky in the least. And I love Carmex too!


----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 6, 2008)

What is Accutane?


----------

